# Ijoy Limitless RDTA Plus



## 3avape (30/6/16)

Limitless Plus RDTA is the upgraded version of the Limitless RDTA, which features 25MM diameter, and available in 2 colors: Black and Red.

The New Limitless RDTA Plus now comes with Titanium screw so you do not have to worry about stripping your posts.

With 6.3ML large juice capacity, which will allow you to enjoy the whole vaping process.

*Features&Specs:*
25MM Diameter
2.5MM Post Holes
2 Upgraded Post Deck
6.3ML Juice Capacity
11MM Post Distance
Adjustable Airflow
New Single Coil Plug
510 Derlin Drip Tip Adapter
Gold Plated Fixed Positive Pin
Colored Philip Titanium Screws


*Package inclues:*
1xLimitless RDTA Plus (with accessories)
1xReplacement Glass Tube


----------

